# cork handles



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

What is a good way to clean and protect cork handles. I have some that need cleaning and am building a couple bass rods with cork handles.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

For a protective coating I use U-40 cork seal - $4.75 for a 2 oz bottle... 

To clean, I use soap and water and lightly scrub with a soft scrubbie...

Sandcrab


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

On old rods a mild bleach solution will clean out many stains. You might also want to try Clorox Clean-Up works well on boat stains but I have not tried it on cork. Also a light sanding will make it look like new.

John


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I would suggest putting it on a rod lathe if you have one and doing a light sanding, then wipe it down with denatured alcohol, let it dry, and seal with Cork Seal or Tru Oil. I prefer Cork Seal, but some folks like the Tru Oil better.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep what Bastardo said.Im actually doing that very thing today with my bass rods. I like teh U40 cork seal and tru oil both, but only have the cork seal now so thats what Im usuing.Oh and I use a very fine sandpaper, a 500 grit paper will change the way the cork feels, makes is almost velvety.


----------

